# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Кто передумал в последний момент?

## Nek

Меня интересует вот что - очень многие, кто был уже готов переступить черту, пугались в последние мгновения. Если у вас был шанс уйти, но вы сами остановились - расскажите из-за чего, какие чувства и мысли преобладали?

----------


## Игорёк

Страх. какие тут еще чувства преобладать могут?)

----------


## Nek

> Страх. какие тут еще чувства преобладать могут?)


 Блин, всецело соглаусь с тобой. Интересно, а у кого этот страх отсутствовал?

----------


## Игорёк

> Блин, всецело соглаусь с тобой. Интересно, а у кого этот страх отсутствовал?


 у кого он отсутствовал тот врёт ))

----------


## Melissa

А мне сон с моим суицидом приснился. Подумала хорошенечко и поняла что жалко уходить такой молодой

----------


## Викторыч

> Интересно, а у кого этот страх отсутствовал?


 Это не страх, это инстинкт самосохранения. У любого самоубийцы инстинкт утрачен. Без такой утраты ни какого суицида не состоится.

----------


## Troumn

> Это не страх, это инстинкт самосохранения. У любого самоубийцы инстинкт утрачен. Без такой утраты ни какого суицида не состоится.


  Некоторые совершают самоубийство буквально переполненные страхом.

----------


## Snape

> какая нахер любовь. ты малолетняя девочка. живи ещё, зассыха


 Чувак жжот  :Cool:  истинный расстановщик диагнозов по юзерпику! Особенно оценят те, кто с Вики уже пообщался.

----------


## Troumn

> что тебя не устраивает


 Меня ,например ,не устраивает то, что ты сейчас не на каторге в сибири.

----------


## Аннамалыш

Боже! Ребята! Откуда вообще такие мысл! жизнь так прекрасна! Она замечательна! Чудесна! Она ценное самое что у нас есть - Берегите себя милые!

----------


## Troumn

> Боже! Ребята! Откуда вообще такие мысл! жизнь так прекрасна! Она замечательна! Чудесна! Она ценное самое что у нас есть - Берегите себя милые!


 Ты ошиблась форумом. Тебе здесь явно будут не рады.

----------


## Yrok25

> Это не страх, это инстинкт самосохранения. У любого самоубийцы инстинкт утрачен. Без такой утраты ни какого суицида не состоится.


 Интересно можно ли его утрату протестировать и измерить по шкале ?, бывали ситуации все рядом разбегаются а меня заставляет шевелится только осознание перспективы покалечится и выжить , или вероятно инстинкт придумывает оправдание

----------


## Викторыч

> а меня заставляет шевелится только осознание перспективы покалечится и выжить , или вероятно инстинкт придумывает оправдание


 Видишь ли, устроено всё так что сам то ты вроде как согласен покинуть физический план, да только плоть тебя отпускать не захочет. В экстремальных ситуациях непременно врубится этот заложенный инстинкт и плоть будет всеми правдами не правдами стараться на совесть что бы остаться целой и невредимой.

----------


## Yrok25

> Видишь ли, устроено всё так что сам то ты вроде как согласен покинуть физический план, да только плоть тебя отпускать не захочет. В экстремальных ситуациях непременно врубится этот заложенный инстинкт и плоть будет всеми правдами не правдами стараться на совесть что бы остаться целой и невредимой.


  инстинкт обычно проявляет себя панической атакой , а тут спокойно как на похоронах , плавно и медленно

----------


## Викторыч

> а тут спокойно как на похоронах , плавно и медленно


 Плавно не плавно а результат дал о себе знать.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> какие чувства и мысли преобладали?


 инстинкт самосохранения способен породить любые эмоции, чувства и ощущения. у меня было так.

----------


## Troumn

> инстинкт самосохранения способен породить любые эмоции, чувства и ощущения. у меня было так.


 Поподробней можно, мне интересно. Можно в лс.

----------


## Герда

Мне любовь ...)
 Он стал моим мужем в этом году.)))

----------

